
The Good Censor - davidkhess
https://www.scribd.com/document/390521673/The-Good-Censor-GOOGLE-LEAK#from_embed
======
sigmabetamu
Incredibly revealing. Slide 67 is the best evidence for finally regulating
these platforms as publishers.

